# Trunk mounted Bike Carrier for Gen2



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone have suggestions for a trunk mounted bike carrier that will fit Gen2 sedan? I know there are a number of generic ones out there, but would like to hear from someone who owns one and is happy with it. I plan to carry only one or two bikes. Thanks.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I've heard pretty good things about hitch mounted carriers. The investment is more up front but the rewards are great in the long run. You might want to look in to adding a tow bar and trailer hitch mounted bike carrier.

I installed my tow bar myself and it took all of 15 minutes and 4 bolts. You wouldn't need to add a trailer light harness.


----------

